
Ask HN: How do you round your client's billing? Round, ceil, floor? - zebra
I am building time tracking and billing system. And I don&#x27;t know how to round the time worked.<p>For example: a task done in 1 hr and 20 minutes - does it become 2 hrs, or 1 hr, or maybe 1.5 hrs?
======
smt88
It becomes 1.3 hours. Usually the exact dollar amount doesn't matter to
clients, so I just try to be precise. What downside is there in being precise?

------
detaro
whatever you do, don't round to 1 hr all the time, unless you price that in...

